# A Fleeting Glimpse of Nim Lik.



## mook jong man (Nov 3, 2011)

For about the last month and a half I've been working more on the internal side of Wing Chun with my students , mainly stuff to do with the stance (tei gong) relaxation and mentally projecting our body mass to the point of contact.

A student and I were doing the old exercise of one holds up a Bong Sau and the other one tries to lean his whole body weight onto it trying to collapse his partners Bong Sau or push him out of his stance.

I give the student a few go's and then I tried  it with my eyes closed trying to summon up all my concentration , I could feel very little force on me , and I told him to lean on me even more.

He said he already was and I opened my eyes and he indeed he was leaning on me pretty hard almost at a 45 degree angle , but what surprised me was how effortless it was to maintain my structure.

I was hardly feeling any of his force on me at the point of contact of our arms.
I quickly tried to reproduce the feeling by getting him to do it on the other arm , but it was already gone and on that side I had to use more effort to maintain the structure.

It was really just a fleeting glimpse of Wing Chun mind force , a few things like that have happened in the past , but never as good as that .
It tells me I'm on the right track and it's exactly the sort of **** that keeps me training.

What about you other Wing Chun guys , have you ever had moments in training where for a brief moment at least you had effortless power?


----------



## bully (Nov 3, 2011)

Year ago when I was training 5 nights a week (which I think had a lot to do with it) we had an exercise in which we stood behind our partner and rested our wrists on their shoulders. Then we were told to sink our stance and become "heavy". Sifu did it to us to show us it wasn't about pushing down. It happened only once to me, I produced the heavy, sinking feeling to my partner.

I felt the secret was all about relaxing with structure and the Chi Gong side of things, not that I could ever do it again!! no one said it was easy though eh?


----------



## wtxs (Nov 3, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> It was really just a fleeting glimpse of Wing Chun mind force , a few things like that have happened in the past , but never as good as that .
> It tells me I'm on the right track and it's exactly the sort of **** that keeps me training.
> 
> What about you other Wing Chun guys , have you ever had moments in training where for a brief moment at least you had effortless power?




You bet ya, but my was an "senior moment", the scary-est parts is how effortless it is to forget what you were trying to explain.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Nov 3, 2011)

The most interesting thing I've had happen when was someone randomly punched me and a tan da just happened of it's own accord.


----------



## Eric_H (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a sihing who outweighs me by about 80 pounds and we've had a lot of discussions about this - the hardest thing about wing chun is when you do it right, it feels like nothing at all. When you're doing it worng, or close to right, you get a lot more force feedback leading you to think something wrong is right. I'll never forget the first time I got a Hok Bong (crane bong) right on him and was able to move in - and to quote Gary Lam - "I fly him."


----------



## cwk (Nov 6, 2011)

About 3 months ago I was sat next to a friend of mine at the bar in another friends restaurant. He was asking me about my kung fu and asked for a small demo, so I asked him to punch and I used what we call kam sao on his wrist. it felt like I hadn't made contact at all but he was pulled forward clean out of his seat and ended up on the floor at my feet. I haven't been able to do it again since then, not with that much force and so effortlessly anyway.


----------

